# Finally finished my fishing cart.......



## Rustifaro (Jul 16, 2008)

I’m a bean counter by trade, so I don’t have much use for a square or level. So it’s not pretty but it sure is nice rolling it off the truck and having everything with you, being out of the sun, and having a place to sit. I’ve got about $60 invested in PVC and the wheels and axle came from an old deer hauler. Labor and frustration costs came to about $12,000.


----------



## Lil Curve (Feb 23, 2011)

Nice Lil rig you made yourself there. Hell I bet you could even make another and sell it.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

with 12k in labor and aggravation in it, it would be hard to turn a profit. Nice rig.


----------



## Ozeanjager (Feb 2, 2008)

*nice*



DLo said:


> with 12k in labor and aggravation in it, it would be hard to turn a profit. Nice rig.


 you cannot count R and D as part of unit cost based on a product distribution of one.... we would still be fishing with bone hooks and tendents...... i mean cmon man , im no bean counter but i know a good thing when i see it.


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

Way to go Rusti. Hope you can turn the rod holders around, so you don't poke someone in the eye...if not, all's still good. Looks like the umbrella can change angles to keep you in the shade. Good Job!


----------



## silveradols41 (Aug 5, 2013)

DLo said:


> with 12k in labor and aggravation in it, it would be hard to turn a profit. Nice rig.


Nice Cart. Was it cheaper to build than buy an aluminum one?


----------



## Fishfearme (Mar 8, 2013)

Wirelessly posted

Great job. Most of the aluminum ones are well over 200.00 now and your looks to be much more functional.


----------



## silveradols41 (Aug 5, 2013)

Fishfearme said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> Great job. Most of the aluminum ones are well over 200.00 now and your looks to be much more functional.


It looks Good!
I've found the aluminum ones for $150-$250 depending on what you want: bait table, adjustable handle, 2 or 4 wheels, 3-6 or more rod holders, etc..... I'm gonna make mine out of schedule 40 1 1/4" pvc or pvc conduit. I'm leaning towards the pvc conduit, because it's cheaper than the schedule 40 pvc and I'm going to paint it with truck bed liner, so it will hold up to the sun. I'll be using dolly wheels. I wonder if 5/8" solid aluminum round rod or 3/4" solid aluminum round rod would work best?? I would love to see how you made that folding table.


----------



## Rustifaro (Jul 16, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words. I looked at an aluminum cart but I didn’t see any that had the accessories that I wanted. So I scribbled out a crude plan and started wacking away. I made a lot of mistakes, but one advantage of PVC is that it is cheap and you don’t have to glue it together until you get it the way you want it. As far as cost, I think the axle would have been the most expensive part but I already had one so all I needed was PVC and glue. For the table, I left 3 inch PVC stumps sticking up on the rails where I needed them and put legs on one side of the table and a 90’s on the other side that will fit over the stumps on the rail. I still use it regularly and I’m happy with it. One of my fav places to fish is the sub base at Port Canaveral. It’s a big long pier and I got to have something to haul the essentials. If I needed another one I’d do it all over again.


----------



## silveradols41 (Aug 5, 2013)

yw
yea, I've got a pretty good idea of how I want to build mine, so I'm gonna start buying some pieces next week. I'm going to put some plastic hardware looking stuff on the bottom and sides of mine. I'll cut it to size and zip tie it in place.


----------



## PCfisher66 (Oct 13, 2010)

I've fished the Trident sub area too when I was stationed at Patrick. A buddy and I used to catch a lot of ribbon fish in there, also I have hooked on to thing that we couldn't turn. Have fun putting your cart through it's paces.


----------



## Loruna (Aug 3, 2013)

That looks good!
I've been thinking about doing the same although I'm finding it hard to source wheels wide enough for sand travel. All the stuff at Lowes or HD are too narrow.


----------



## RonA (Jul 8, 2012)

*Check Harbour Freight*



Loruna said:


> That looks good!
> I've been thinking about doing the same although I'm finding it hard to source wheels wide enough for sand travel. All the stuff at Lowes or HD are too narrow.


For wheels.


----------



## Loruna (Aug 3, 2013)

^^^ yes the wheels. The spare wheelbarrow wheels they sell may work but I was looking for something fatter.


----------



## IrishBlessing (May 13, 2012)

http://www.beachwheelchair.com/wheeleez.htm

Try this website. They may be able to help you.


----------



## Loruna (Aug 3, 2013)

Ah cool thanks!


----------



## Rustifaro (Jul 16, 2008)

PCfisher66 said:


> I've fished the Trident sub area too when I was stationed at Patrick. A buddy and I used to catch a lot of ribbon fish in there, also I have hooked on to thing that we couldn't turn. Have fun putting your cart through it's paces.


I just got back from there. We wanted some mullet for supper and got 12. I’ve caught a ton flounder and mangrove snapper there, but its hit and miss. You might have hooked a jewfish (goliath grouper); they are suspended under the boats and some of them are well over 200 pounds


----------



## jbs_bama (May 24, 2010)

Nice cart.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

I like PVC carts as well, You did a good job. Here is mine.


----------



## Rustifaro (Jul 16, 2008)

Very nice Pier-Dude - functional and sturdy.


----------

